#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Need ISO 19011 STANDARD

## SA_FETY

Dear Professionals,



pls share ISO 19011 standard - "Guidelines for quality and/or environmental management systems auditing" .

Thanks in advance...See More: Need ISO 19011 STANDARD

----------


## shfsart

Hi,
Please find the attached file including your need.
Regards

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi.
Someone will have ISO/DIS 19011:2017 that has already been approved to move to the FDIS stage.
Thanks in advance

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi.

Someone will have ISO FDIS 19011:2018

Thanks in advance

----------


## selmagis

Read on: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## John Keys

Dear shfsart,

How can I do to add a pdf file attached?

Best

----------


## John Keys

Did you get ISO FDIS 19011:2018 already? I'm trying for other ways, if I can, I'll put it here.

----------


## sequeira.mario

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO/FDIS 19011:2018

----------


## micaziv

Thanks Mario!

----------


## RİNNO

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> iso/fdis 19011:2018



lİnk no working(((((

----------


## sequeira.mario

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks

----------

